

AngularJS with REST API example - youngbenny
http://www.dreamfactory.com/angularjs-example

======
youngbenny
plunker is at
[http://plnkr.co/edit/2gs53QBosgeeWIqkn0LY](http://plnkr.co/edit/2gs53QBosgeeWIqkn0LY)

